# RCA Quadradisc



## Brian Greenhalgh (Oct 1, 2009)

I couldn't afford the CD-4 RCA Quadradisc system when it was introduced in the early 70's and settled for QS matrix. Now I have purchased a receiver that has the CD-4 decoder in it and remember that I need a cartridge with a shibata stylus. What is the best source to track one of these down? Is one brand better to get get? What will this cost?


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

Those haven't been around for a while. You could try www.lpggear.com or www.needledoctor.com
Both places specialize in TT's and cartridges.


----------



## Brian Greenhalgh (Oct 1, 2009)

JoeESP9 said:


> Those haven't been around for a while. You could try www.lpggear.com or www.needledoctor.com
> Both places specialize in TT's and cartridges.


 Thanks. I couldn't get into the first site. The second site came up wirth some cartridges when I searched on shibata, but they were pricy...$100 to $700.


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

Brian Greenhalgh said:


> Thanks. I couldn't get into the first site. The second site came up wirth some cartridges when I searched on shibata, but they were pricy...$100 to $700.


 
I'm sorry, the address for the first one should be www.lpgear.com My typing skills aren't what they used to be. Actually, they were never that good. Proper playback of a CD-4 LP requires more than a Shibata stylus on a cartridge. The cart and phono preamp must have must also have frequency response out to 45KHz. You have a receiver that can accomodate this but getting a cartridge with response beyond 45KHz will be difficult if not impossible. I did some checking and was unable to find any. That "auction" site may be of help. A Shibata stylus will work on any LP and the shape itself causes less wear because of the very large contact patch. 
I guess we are in different areas as far as LP playback is concerned. I use a VPI HW-19 with the SDS drive system, modified Rega RB-300 with new internal wiring, new weight, new stub and VTA adjuster. A Sumiko Blackbird is currently mounted on it. 
The least expensive cartridge I would even consider would be a Shure M-97. They are around $100.

BTW: My VPI is for sale and I have a prospective buyer. It will be replaced with an Oracle TT and a MG-1 tangential tracking tonearm. I'm keeping the Sumiko Blackbird.


----------



## Brian Greenhalgh (Oct 1, 2009)

JoeESP9 said:


> I'm sorry, the address for the first one should be www.lpgear.com My typing skills aren't what they used to be. Actually, they were never that good. Proper playback of a CD-4 LP requires more than a Shibata stylus on a cartridge. The cart and phono preamp must have must also have frequency response out to 45KHz. You have a receiver that can accomodate this but getting a cartridge with response beyond 45KHz will be difficult if not impossible. I did some checking and was unable to find any. That "auction" site may be of help. A Shibata stylus will work on any LP and the shape itself causes less wear because of the very large contact patch.
> I guess we are in different areas as far as LP playback is concerned. I use a VPI HW-19 with the SDS drive system, modified Rega RB-300 with new internal wiring, new weight, new stub and VTA adjuster. A Sumiko Blackbird is currently mounted on it.
> The least expensive cartridge I would even consider would be a Shure M-97. They are around $100.
> 
> BTW: My VPI is for sale and I have a prospective buyer. It will be replaced with an Oracle TT and a MG-1 tangential tracking tonearm. I'm keeping the Sumiko Blackbird.


 The last time I purchased a cartridge was about 23 years ago when I replaced what I think was a Shure M-91ED with an ADC XLM-III. I was noting some problems in tracking brass passages with my Dual turntable. I had just left living in the UK. They seemed to have a reverse viewpoint to the US that the platter was paramount inn importance and cartridge differences meant little. I think the ADC cost about $20 back then. It sounded a lot better.

I remember the hype that some people were going to shibata cartridges for the wear characteristics way back in the early 70's. I never looked seriously into doing CD-4 unto getting that old receiver. Since then I have picked up three albums for about $5.00 each. Doing CD-4 is not a must. It has been so long since I bought anything in terms of vinyl that I am out of touch.


----------



## Brian Greenhalgh (Oct 1, 2009)

JoeESP9 said:


> The least expensive cartridge I would even consider would be a Shure M-97. They are around $100.


 I just took a new in the box Audio Technica AT12S on eBay for $35. Currently just a stylus for this is on auction for $75. I did a quick search on a couple of other forums and a couple of people said this cartridge gave good performance for the cost performing CD-4 duties.


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm interested in your results as I'm sure others are. It's been a long time since I heard CD-4 playback. Please keep me informed.


----------



## Brian Greenhalgh (Oct 1, 2009)

JoeESP9 said:


> I'm interested in your results as I'm sure others are. It's been a long time since I heard CD-4 playback. Please keep me informed.


I'll do that. I have picked up some more Quadradiscs, including a Eugene Ormandy Scheherazade for $2.50.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Another place that might have some of this stuff is Garage A Records.


----------

